# Fairy Godmother Mansion. Jan '13



## perjury saint

*... FAIRY GODMOTHER MANSION ...​*~~~~~~~~~~







~~~~~~~~~~​
*Visited with ALTDAYOUT and Sshhh! on what was very nearly a complete wash out... 
1; Lockdown School... FAIL!  2: Footfall Hospital... FAIL!  3: Can I Help You Manor... FAIL! 
Ok, so we managed to fit in a mortuary visit and one fail was pretty damn hilarious, but it was starting to look a bit grim!
Fortunately we were being looked over by a Fairy Godmother who waved her magic wand and gave us this crackin place!
NK you're a bloody angel!!! Bless your stripy lil splore wellies!!! 
Lovely, lovely ole girl, with one of the best fireplaces I've seen yet!
Just hoping my pictures can do it justice...​*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~






























































~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Thanks for looking, over to ALT n' Sshhh! *​

​


----------



## Sshhhh...

With no sleep the previous night I was amazingly still functioning and had a fantastic day with great company and plenty of laughs. We had a few fails but in no way did I let it dampen my spirits. This place was the icing on the cake, thanks to our fairy godmother. Ninjakitten, I will bless your snow leopard onesy!
Great splorin with you again PS! 
















Now where did i put the soap?




































Upside down room






The second fantastic staircase of the day...at least we got a pic of this one 






Thanks for looking! ​


----------



## Mars Lander

Ssshhhh.... and I embarked upon another southern adventure in the grand company of Perjury Saint , had some places to check out, it was a day of looling around the southern shires , with comedy alarm tripping and upper class accents , we were making our way back to the Saints HQ for much needed pizza and sleep, when Ninja Kitten texted us somewhere to check out, she was our Urbex Fairy Godmother I just don't know where she gets em , but this was greatly appreciated...

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ACCESS++++++++++++ ++++++++++++++++++++++++

... we were suitably impressed






if not suitably dressed, well perhaps we were after all, this place is now for sploring not quaffing Moet from fluted glasses as was probably the norm in former times, maybe.






I wonder as we are in the ladies if that vase at the end is a ming, ... hey steady on I said MING!! you filth.






mmmm.. moving on...this place is a treat as its soo varied some rooms are






and some rooms ARE!!!!! if you get what I mean.






dadoooo!!!






Despite the peaceful ambience of the house itself there is a fair old hustle and bustle of workmen all around pulverising the landscape with monstrousities






Sometimes things get a little too close for comfort as I take this a high vizzed gentleman tries the door vigorously. Yoops!






a few shots and its well time to go






and just one more...






Thanks again to Perjury Saint was a pleasure to splore again with you and mucho thankages to Ninja Kitten for throwing us splore hungry cats, this rather choice cut of meat.​


----------



## perjury saint

*Woohoo you two!!! Bostin photos there!! Fantastic... Was a crackin day out despite the fails eh. Do it again SOON yeah?
'Can I help you????  *


----------



## abel101

What a beautiful place! and as always awesome photos !


----------



## Mars Lander

perjury saint said:


> *Woohoo you two!!! Bostin photos there!! Fantastic... Was a crackin day out despite the fails eh. Do it again SOON yeah?
> 'Can I help you????  *



Oh yes , have too , we have soo much unfinished business and detailed maps now haha, the "Can I Help you?" man was the master of impromtu mirth, I still bet he used to be in PinkFloyd or something haha.

Was ace to splore with you again and groove your imagery ! 

Cheers Abe


----------



## darbians

Amazing place and amazing images good job from all three of you. I'm sure I recognise that place too.


----------



## UE-OMJ

Stunning, stunning, stunning! Everyone needs a NK hotline, I dunno how she does it either. Amazing!


----------



## MrDan

Cracking photos from all 3 of you, and that staircase really is amazing... And the fireplace!!


----------



## shatners

Great photos all round... the grand dining room is absolutely awe inspiring.


----------



## steve2109

Great photos from all of you, some cracking shots there, sounds like you had a good day out in the end


----------



## flyboys90

F---ing amazing! bet that carved fire surround has a hidden compartment or 2,great photos all thanks for sharing.


----------



## shot_in_the_dark

lovely shots fro you all, looks like a lovely place to visit.


----------



## Ratters

Great place. Great shots


----------



## Silent Hill

You've all gone and done it again  Just stunning, and that fireplace is beyond words


----------



## Lucky Pants

Nice pictures all round what a great looking place well done .


----------



## Ninja Kitten

Ahhh bless you all!! just sooooo glad you had a great splore...amazing pics from all of you as always top work!!and im gutted i didnt come with you but soo pleased you had a wicked day .xx


----------



## Mars Lander

Ninja Kitten said:


> Ahhh bless you all!! just sooooo glad you had a great splore...amazing pics from all of you as always top work!!and im gutted i didnt come with you but soo pleased you had a wicked day .xx



Thanks again, we were gutted you couldnt make it too, but next time  x


----------



## ZerO81

Superb set of shots there all of you!


----------



## perjury saint

Ninja Kitten said:


> Ahhh bless you all!! just sooooo glad you had a great splore...amazing pics from all of you as always top work!!and im gutted i didnt come with you but soo pleased you had a wicked day .xx



*Next time tink!! I miss the tourettes in me earoles and the welly gunge on me dash!! x *


----------



## Ramsgatonian

VERY nicely done, great site!

Thanks for posting!


----------



## UEP-Wales

Nice looking place and shots


----------



## explorer101

lovely looking place...any history without the giveaway of the location? would be interested to know more about this place


----------



## sonyes

Stunning shots all round guys!! lovely place, and sounds like it was a 'fun' day


----------



## perjury saint

explorer101 said:


> lovely looking place...any history without the giveaway of the location? would be interested to know more about this place



*Nope, aint got a clue mate! Sorry...*


----------



## explorer101

fair nuffles


----------



## hnmisty

May I just say..what a lovely fireplace! (I count three of them, actually. Good haul )


----------



## DreadHead

Awesome pics, I especially like the staircases


----------



## TeeJF

That place is a hotel or something surely? What an awesome building and some great pictures fellas (and fella-ess)...

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Scattergun

Great set guys. Shhh those shots are stunning! Especially number 12.


----------



## Andy Wipes

Fab pictures & location. Used as a private school judging by the dodgy looking communal showers (don't drop the soap)! Amazing it's just standing empty.


----------



## NakedEye

THis place looks too good to be true! Location should never be revealed on message boards for obvious reasons...beautifully captured [although not a hdr fan at all]......would love to see those pics un-hdr'd! well done guys - i am slightly envious!!


----------



## Cachewoo

What a treat for the eyes, beautiful place.


----------



## Seetim

The fireplace shot is amazing


----------



## The Wombat

Cracking stuff there guys, liking that


----------



## peterc4

Hard to pick one there looks very nice..


----------

